# Behavior Differences in Pet Store Puppies vs. dogs from Breeders



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Pat Miller posted this article on her wall. I know this is one of those type of research studies that confirms what so many of us already believed, but still it is interesting to see the research being done to prove the conventional wisdom. And of course, there are still some people who do not know this. 

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-corner/201305/behavior-differences-in-dogs-pet-stores-versus-breeders

I found it particularly interesting when it came to aggression issues.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That is so interesting to me. But it kind of confirms what we know is the case, that dogs that miss human interaction and socialization at that critical puppy stage suffer from far more "issues" than dogs that were properly bred, socialized and handled by people in a home atmosphere.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

On Saturday hubby needed to go into the pool store which just happens to be beside the pet so I went in there to see if they had a toy or something. They do sell pups and kittens in there. They had two maltese that they said were 15 or 16 weeks old. They had to already weigh 20 lbs. but the worst thing was I looked down and there was a cocker spaniel. Completely indistress. Rapid breathing eyes rolled back on his head. I immediately pulled an employee to the side ( kids we everywhere ) he went to the back to take him out he was so limp. The next day I called and asked about him like I was interested in purchasing it. He was no longer available. I have to believe that he didn't make it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Carina, thanks for pointing us to this article. It certainly confirms what we already know, but it is interesting to read it in Psy. Today! The same can be said for pups taken from the mom too early, but the article doesn't address that issue.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Great article. Thanks for sharing. 

Could we sticky this to make it easy to access for new members?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

Great article!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup - no real surprises here. It's what we've observed and felt in our gut. Cyndi - that story is heartbreaking. I never go into any store that sell dogs...I won't give them a cent for anything. I love the groups that picket these stores. Great idea to stickie this study.


----------



## LuvnmyKawi (May 11, 2013)

That is so so sad!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Sad but so true. My Kobe is totally different from my Poppy who most likely came from a puppy mill. My family even see it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks..great article...fortunately where I live, the pet stores do not sell puppies...


----------

